# Love My Gold Cup



## ras100 (Mar 20, 2016)

I've been gone from this forum for a while but am back and enjoying the great variety of different forums in Handgunforum.net. I bought a Bright Stainless Steel Gold Cup in 1995 - special ordered it from Colt because nobody had any in stock. Had some work done on it by Gunsite gunsmiths and have put many rounds through it over the years. I just think it's a beautiful looking gun and a pleasure to shoot. Seems like prices for these guns have been going up on sites like GunBroker. No intention of selling it - my son has dibs on it when I take the big dirt nap. Everyone should have at least one 1911/.45.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I am a faithful follower of St. John Moses Browning


----------



## Brian48 (Dec 1, 2014)

ras100 said:


> I've been gone from this forum for a while but am back and enjoying the great variety of different forums in Handgunforum.net. I bought a Bright Stainless Steel Gold Cup in 1995 - special ordered it from Colt because nobody had any in stock. Had some work done on it by Gunsite gunsmiths and have put many rounds through it over the years. I just think it's a beautiful looking gun and a pleasure to shoot. Seems like prices for these guns have been going up on sites like GunBroker. No intention of selling it - my son has dibs on it when I take the big dirt nap. Everyone should have at least one 1911/.45.
> View attachment 19607


Nice. I know this is an older thread, but it's been a while since I've seen one of these Enhanced Models from the early '90s. I bought the blued version back in '94 and still have it today. For a long while, a lot of people seem to have hated the Enhanced line, but I've noticed in the last decade or so, a lot of the same features (i.e. trigger guard undercut, commander type hammer, etc..) have been reintroduced and people seem to accept/like them now.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Brian48 said:


> Nice. I know this is an older thread, but it's been a while since I've seen one of these Enhanced Models from the early '90s. I bought the blued version back in '94 and still have it today.


I like the older Colt models too, compared to what they are selling now.


----------



## Brian48 (Dec 1, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> I like the older Colt models too, compared to what they are selling now.


As I've gotten older, I find myself really favoring the older models with the classic lines myself. All the newer guns have gone "tactical" to one degree or another. Admitted, I had Colt do some work on my GC a few years ago and despite still being an Enhanced model, the setup is much closer to the classical Gold Cup now with the spur hammer.


----------



## Brian48 (Dec 1, 2014)

I should also say the only thing I DON'T miss with the older GCs is that annoying sear depressor mechanism you need with the old all-steel triggers. Really made detail stripping the gun very difficult. I'm perfectly fine with the newer aluminum triggers that don't need it.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

!911's are like potato chips you can't just have 1 My oldest was made in 1914


----------



## bigtex10mm (Apr 1, 2021)

Here is my only Colt. A Delta Elite Gold Cup in 10mm.


----------

